# annual get togather



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So here it is we have an annual crawfish cook and some recorded music- round about the end of May. We heat the pool for anyone interested in swimming, and the hot tub is always hot. We can do a little fish, a little bit of dogs and some burgers. Anyone interested in helping out please PM me, I could use some help with the cooking and possibly kicking in with some fish. I do not have a set date as of yet we are still in the planning stage. Let me hear it from the family friendly folks-what do ya'll say.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

You may have receieved a pm saying lets put this together - sorry I was not more clear but some folks got it. Trying to put a cook out in progress - waiting on all to see what day the majority can be here.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So it sounds like it might be at Bogies in Mo City borderline Sugar Land tx, corner of Dulles and Cartwright.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

September 21st
5 pm
Bogies Pub
2803 Dulles Ave
Missouri City TX 77459
281-499-9898


----------

